# Recovery



## Jrussell18 (Nov 16, 2017)

I’m 17 and about 3 months ago I was at my friends every weekend smoking weed doing dab all that stuff never did to often just over the summer had a few experiences with it but that last time I used it I had an anxiety attack on it and it scared me like hell. I was terrified when I had this anxiety attack and the next few days I was fine but about 4 days later I woke up and had the scariest feeling like life was not real that it was a dream and my mind was blurry. The thought scared me I about had an anxiety attack at school my heart was pacing and I just wanted it to go away. Everyday I woke up and the same feeling as if nothing was real and it kept scaring I really tried not to think about it but it just kept getting to my head. After a week I eventually told my parents I had these feelings and that I didn’t know why and they were very scared and I went to go see a therapist and he told me how to cope with this anxiety. I told him how I had dp and it was bad and it gave me anxiety and we talked some things through. Through the months I still had the feeling and I was in such a bad mood all the time cause I was scared and frantic that I would just be mean to everyone I just didn’t feel like talking I got very depressed and I let it get to me thinking that it can’t get any better that this world isn’t for me. I didn’t have suicidal thoughts but I just had the feeling of exhaustion in my chest as if nothing was good for me. I have talked to everyone about it and has really helped me get better I take fish pills and vitamins everyday. I tell myself I can get through this that it won’t be like this forever that I can defeat this shit. I honestly thought I had died in my sleep and that this was hell that it was over but then I read up about people having it and recovering and it sparked life into me. I feel like I have recovered and that life seems to be going back to normal I’m done with drugs as it would probably make things a lot worse for me. From time to time I still get the feeling of dp but it gets less and less it’s a very slow process but you just got to get through and really do something that you love to do. I played basketball and lifted weights and it really brought reality back to me. If you get depression or a feeling of hopelessness don’t let it attach to you find something you loved to do and do it fight that scared or anxious feeling that you get and win it over. I hope that everyone who has this will win and beat it. It felt like hell like you were getting beat down but you can always win and get back to being you!


----------

